# Best carpet for low tech 10g tank



## DRP15 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I was thinking about Micro Sword but I've read that my substrate would not be good for it because it could not grab onto it. My lighting, from what I've read, is moderate. Does it need to be high for the Micro Sword?


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

haven't tried microsword but I recommend S. repens


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

i am growing dwarf baby tears, slow at that under a 13 watt cfl but it is growing


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Hydrocotyle "japan" is a species that I've enjoyed having in my tanks recently. It's a bit different in appearance from the traditional carpeting species, but it grows fine in moderate to low light levels and without CO2. Mine is spreading rapidly, skipping across the sand to fill in any open space in my 30 gallon. I think it would root fine in most any substrate and if it starts to grow upwards, you can easily plant the runners and train it to grow low. Higher light levels encourage lower and faster growth.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

E. Tenellus (Pygmy Chain Sword) is not exactly like a lawn but it's low and grows fast, propagating by underground shoots to form new plants.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Crypt parva. It takes awhile, but give it root tabs (iron tabs are good too - but don't overdo it) and a little light, and eventually it fills in nicely. While not so much a carpet as a lawn, I like the natural effect. There's a Crypt for every niche IMO. 

They do grow slightly faster and lower with moderate light and CO2, but that defeats the purpose of a Crypt, for me.

Being slow growing, it's good to keep some Amano shrimp in the tank for any algae outbreaks. I dose Excel with mine.

HTH


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Dwarf Sag is bulletproof


----------



## sprucetree (Nov 5, 2008)

hypsophrys said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Crypt parva. It takes awhile, but give it root tabs (iron tabs are good too - but don't overdo it) and a little light, and eventually it fills in nicely. While not so much a carpet as a lawn, I like the natural effect. There's a Crypt for every niche IMO.
> 
> They do grow slightly faster and lower with moderate light and CO2, but that defeats the purpose of a Crypt, for me.
> 
> ...


I would love to get my hands on some crypt parva...cant seem to find in canada.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

sprucetree said:


> I would love to get my hands on some crypt parva...cant seem to find in canada.


How odd. I searched ebay Canada and the only result was from France - so you can get them... from FRANCE. I wonder if they prefer to ship only to Quebec. :hihi:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Dwarf sag and crypt parva


----------



## sprucetree (Nov 5, 2008)

hypsophrys said:


> How odd. I searched ebay Canada and the only result was from France - so you can get them... from FRANCE. I wonder if they prefer to ship only to Quebec. :hihi:


It was not labeled but I think I got some crypt parva!!! :hihi:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Django said:


> E. Tenellus (Pygmy Chain Sword) is not exactly like a lawn but it's low and grows fast, propagating by underground shoots to form new plants.


10 gallon, no CO2, 2X10 watt CFL screw-in; foreground Helanthium tenellum (previously Echinodorus tenellus / Pygmy Chain Sword)


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What's that tall bushy green plants on the left-hand side?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi neatfish,

That one is Pogostemon erectus.


----------

